# Google- Probiotic may ease syndrome's depression, anxiety - CTV.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=rd26ehbC6rkJ&imgurl=images.ctv.ca/archives/CTVNews/img2/20090406/160_researcher_090406.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>CTV.ca[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Probiotic may ease *syndrome's* depression, anxietyCTV.ca, CanadaAs well, CFS patients often complain of gastrointestinal problems and many are diagnosed with digestive disorders such as *irritable bowel syndrome*. Tests show that they often have lower levels of so-called "good" bacteria in their stomachs, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

